# BLM



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a piece I just pulled off the lathe. It is a piece of the BLM I got from Mike1950 on his first excursion getting wood for us. (Thanks Mike ).
On a side note - This smells so sweet when its on the lathe it makes my hungry 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/IMG_0872_zps5a5d2d76.jpg[/url]

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/IMG_0870_zpsacf98395.jpg[/url]

It has one coat of antique oil on it. Now I know why Doc and Barry do these pieces with the voids... you don't have to stop to clear the shavings


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 2, 2013)

WOW that is a nice chunk of wood you have there!! I like turning funky stuff myself great job!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2013)

WOW it must have smelled good Ya took a BIG bite out of it!!!!!!!!!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2:
Sure looks nice Scott That piece had swirlys, burlys and curlys........ Nice job.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 2, 2013)

That's really nice, Scott! You're right about the voids... Less stopping and no guessing on the wall thickness!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a show stopper. Beautiful wood and excellent way to use it. I see a pumpkin face in the bottom pic.


----------



## SENC (Oct 2, 2013)

Beautiful, Scott!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 2, 2013)

Another beauty.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 2, 2013)

Amazing work as usual.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2013)

Scott, this piece is astounding! Great from and great chunk of wood!


----------



## Molokai (Oct 4, 2013)

Great work Scott!! Beautiful wood.
OMG, you got a hole in that. Do you realize that if you put something inside it will fall out....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I had to try a piece with a void like this to see what enjoyment Doc and Barry get from doing them. I'll admit the amount of relief you feel when you pronounce it DONE! is a lot higher than a normal piece, but the pucker factor is a lot higher too.  The thought of a catch in that void while your on the inside makes me clench my jaws. When I think back to the pieces that both of them have done with multiple voids or bigger voids I have a new found respect for both of them.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2013)

Scott , that's a beautiful work of art, but don't get so eager you get hurt on the next one. It's not worth it. I know you know that, but I'm just saying . . . .


----------



## Dane Fuller (Oct 4, 2013)

Beautiful piece, Scott! I've tried that neck style several times and never seem to get it right. You knocked it out of the park. Kudos!

I'm glad you've stepped over into the void. Crappy wood can be fun to turn! Doc and I turned a piece of apricot last year that is mostly air. You can really get 'em thin when you can see through 'em....LOL


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2013)

Another winner Scott! You have sure been betting some nice wood lately, and that added to your classic forms is, well....... lightning in a bottle


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Another winner Scott! You have sure been betting some nice wood lately, and that added to your classic forms is, well....... lightning in a bottle



All the wood has been coming from here 
It doesn't get any better


----------



## BarbS (Oct 4, 2013)

That is a beautiful piece!


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 5, 2013)

I whacked the "Like Button" cause everyone else has said everything I would have said already!



Scott (I'm just too slow) B


----------

